# Long Covid



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Up to 4 million people may be out of work due to long Covid, new research suggests*

Up to 4 million people may be out of work because of long Covid in the U.S, according to a report published this week by the Brookings Institution.

In lost wages, that could add up to at least $170 billion per year, the report suggests.


The research looked at people who worked full time, or the equivalent of full-time hours, before they got long Covid: an estimated 12 million people in the U.S., according to federal data.



NBC full story link


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

And a specialist at ME/CFS (simply called cronical tired) told a year ago he expect Covid will make a new epidemy of ME/CFS. Some get totaly "knocked out" long time, all get more much tired but often in different hard periods.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Were the millions vaccinated against the 
Covid virus as they call the (long virus)? If not, I have no concerns for them. I have all 4 Pfizer shots and I still wear a mask going out into large crowds. If the ones that don't take precaution, then let them suffer or die. I have no sympathy for the ones not getting the shots and wearing the mask.

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Survival of the fittest ? Balance of nature ?

I wonder how many 'working' hours are lost through gawping into mobile phones for several hours a day .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Were the millions vaccinated against the
> Covid virus as they call the (long virus)? If not, I have no concerns for them. I have all 4 Pfizer shots and I still wear a mask going out into large crowds. If the ones that don't take precaution, then let them suffer or die. I have no sympathy for the ones not getting the shots and wearing the mask.
> 
> art


As graham stated, survival of the fittest or natural selection.
My sister in Oz had 4 shots as she has M.S. and always wears a mask leaving her house, guess what art? She got covid and appears now long Covid as she is always tired and lethargic.
Just because you had 4 shots doesn't make you immune. Maybe for all of us? Our turn is coming, focus and keep living.
If you think that 4 shots is going to protect you you might have another thing coming.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey steve

i never said having 4 shots would keep me from getting the virus. The main thing is having the 4 shots will most likely keep me from being in the hospital or on a ventilator. I still wear a mask going out on large crowds. I believe I had the virus after getting the shots but the symptoms went away. Without the shots the person is most likely going to be severe off with the virus. 

Also, if your sister didn't have the 4 shots she could be in a hospital or on a ventilator. She could have it severely and not just tired. I believe in the shots. the experts never stated a person couldn't get the virus with the shots, Just that it should not be so severe.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly, read your own submission here #3. I hope none of us ever contract Covid but people do regardless of how many shots they have and while yes some get? Some get long Covid Have to deal with the fallout, a little empathy goes a long way.
As for my sis? She did all the right things and now has long Covid as does her husband. 4 shots and wearing a mask doesn't stop natural selection.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve

i have never really heard of the long Covid. I hope she gets better and her husband also gets over it. I know the covid is something that takes a toll on a person health.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"Long covid"
If very long time, perhaps they talk about it turn into ME/CFS? Thats an OTHER illness a specialist at ME/CFS expected covid would start a new "epidemy" of, by he say some OTHER illnesses have made peeks in ME/CFS by trigger it become more such illnesses cases somehow. But only some get it.


----------

